# Wittle Red (Episode 7)



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

As you wish @FanKi..:glasses: 2 Wittle Reds!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh no the Wolf is going to get the cat (I forgot his name).


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Her name is Pancake ^-^


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You are so good at this. Great imagination!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

*Wittle Red (Episode 8)*

No ladybug was harmed in making this comic:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

YAY the wolf got snagged in the trap!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

NOOOOOO MY LITTLE LOVED WOLF! D: D: 
I was about to give him a name! Like... ... ... "Incredible wolf at Melody's comic"! Or "Beaf"! (?

Jajajajajajajaja great job sis >.< I'm having so much fun with this


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

*Wittle Red (Episode 9)*

sorry for the late post dear friends!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

FanKi said:


> NOOOOOO MY LITTLE LOVED WOLF! D: D:
> I was about to give him a name! Like... ... ... "Incredible wolf at Melody's comic"! Or "Beaf"! (?
> 
> Jajajajajajajaja great job sis >.< I'm having so much fun with this


thanks bro! good to see you're having fun reading it :vs-kiss: I would name him "wolfy"! :laugh:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

That piggy looks so inocent >.< nothing bad can happen to him, look at his face! He doesn't deserve anything bad!

I thought about caling him Wolfy jajajajajajajajajaja, but I liked more "Incredible wolf at melody's comic" ... anyway, if you don't like the name... xD

PS: Are we going to get an special editon for Halloween? :3


----------

